# Toremifene: New SERM on the Block!



## CEM Store (Dec 21, 2012)

Torem belongs to a class of compounds known as Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators, or SERMs. SERMS bind selectively to various estrogen receptors eliciting some interesting effects. 

First off this binding to estrogen receptors prevents actual estrogen from binding to the receptor and exerting its effects. This is of interest in several areas on our research. One of these areas would be the treatment and prevention of gynecomastia. Because toremifene binds to the estrogen receptor in breast tissue, it prevents estrogen from exerting its effects on this tissue. This will not only prevent, but can also treat the condition known as gyno (abnormal breast development in males). What is very different than other serms - while proven effective as gyno treatments and preventions - is that Torem is PROVEN to kill 60% of the unwanted breast tissue cells within 3 days of administration to research subjects!

Another area of interest as far as our research goes is the binding of Torem to estrogen receptors in the HPTA and the effects that induces. Much like other SERMS Torem produces a dramatic increase in FSH and LH and ultimately testosterone.  It would appear when compared with tamoxifen - toremifene is equally effective at inducing Testosterone production in research subjects. One thing worth mentioning here and one thing that somewhat separates Torem from other SERMS is most of the time SERM use results in a lowering of IGF levels. Toremifene at the very least appears to have no effect on igf, best case it actually increases it!

Torem is also proven a very effective compound in research as increasing male fertility. When administered to research subjects a marked increase in Gonadatropins, FSH, Testosterone , sperm count, sperm motility and increased pregnancy likelihood.

Torem offers several potential benefits we seek in our research using serms. It does so very effectively, safely, with a few added benefits here and there. Toremifene very well may be the SERM of the future. Incorporate it into your research now!

Check it out >> Liquid Torem 60mg/mL 60mL 

Refs:
* Influence of toremifene on the endocrine regulation in breast cancer patients. Eur J Cancer. 1994;30A(2):154-8.
*Apoptosis in toremifene-induced growth inhibition of human breast cancer cells in vivo and in vitro.J Natl Cancer Inst. 1993 Sep 1;85(17):1412-8.
*The beneficial effects of toremifene administration on the hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis and sperm parameters in men with idiopathic oligozoospermia   Dimitrios Farmakiotis, M.D., Christos Farmakis, M.D.   David Rousso, M.D. Anargyros Kourtis, M.D    ,  Ilias Katsikis, M.D., Dimitrios Panidis, M.D., Ph.D.Division of Endoocrinology and Human Reproduction, Second Depart ment of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Aristotle University of Thessaloniki, Thessaloniki, Greece received 8 August 2006; received in revised form 22 December 2006; accepted 22 December 2006. published online 05 April 2007.
*FARESTON?(toremifene citrate)Tablets


Liquid Torem 60mg/mL 60mL


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2012)

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts to get the latest research article and special promos!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 2, 2013)

Research, research, research....


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 5, 2013)

Check it out.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 24, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 5, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.*


----------



## Popeye. (May 7, 2013)

I have NEVER heard of this one!
Only Nolva and Clomid...

Thanks for post, anyone got exp with this one? 
Wonder if researching it on cycle would be better then nolva for gyno.  I will be using an AI though now also since it seems I am out dated in cycling...


----------



## bigpapabuff (May 9, 2013)

Popeye. said:


> I have NEVER heard of this one!
> Only Nolva and Clomid...
> 
> Thanks for post, anyone got exp with this one?
> Wonder if researching it on cycle would be better then nolva for gyno.  I will be using an AI though now also since it seems I am out dated in cycling...



My buddy swears by toremifene for pct. Says its best recovery he has ever experienced.


----------



## OTG85 (May 9, 2013)

Expensive but why cheat your pct


----------



## G3 (May 12, 2013)

Typical dose on cycle?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 13, 2013)

G3 said:


> Typical dose on cycle?


?n cycle for gyno prevntion 60mg/day.


----------



## StanG (May 13, 2013)

G3 said:


> Typical dose on cycle?



60mg per day.


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 17, 2013)

*A truly amazing research product!*


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 17, 2013)

this chem has been out for years now my buddy swears up and down for torem i may give it a shot on my pct


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 15, 2013)

*-International shipping
-Made in the USA
-Products are for research only and not human consumption*


----------



## CEM Store (Apr 10, 2014)

*Research!*


----------

